# Photonvibe speed up?



## Jiuk (Sep 22, 2019)

I builded it and works well. Good. However, compare to the other vibe pedal (include Vibronaut pedal) Photonvibe's maximum speed is slower than any other vibe pedal. At maximum speed, mine is 75% speed, IMHO. (



)

I want to speed it up. Any solutions??


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 22, 2019)

Just as an experiment, try changing C14 to 22uf. You could also play around with the value of the rate pot.


----------



## Jiuk (Sep 22, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Just as an experiment, try changing C14 to 22uf. You could also play around with the value of the rate pot.



Yes,, I have to change some component's value. R14, R15 both resistors are limit of speed, so I'll change to 2k2. Most of all, I have to change R8 resistor to 4k7 for more natural vibration.


----------



## Jiuk (Sep 23, 2019)

I did some mod today and the result is excellent.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 24, 2019)

What mods did you make in the end? I'd love to know, this pedal is on my wishlist.


----------



## Jiuk (Nov 24, 2019)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> What mods did you make in the end? I'd love to know, this pedal is on my wishlist.



3k9. 2k2 have a problem. Speed knob not works properly at 2k2.






						Photonvibe Mod
					

This Mod is "Closer to Univibe".  R8 -> 4k7 3k3 and 4k7 is ratio of original Uni-vibe.. If you feel your Photonvibe's vibration is not good, change R8 to 4k7. It makes more natural vibration.



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------

